# Boom truck accident



## turnkey4099 (Nov 30, 2007)

I can't locate the original thread on this (probably due to a few too many brews). The official final report was issued today:

From Krem2 TV station, Spokane WA.

http://www.krem.com/topstories/stories/krem2_112907_avistaaccident.4f32f89f.html

------------------------------------------

According to a report obtained by KREM 2 News, the state says Avista "did not ensure [boom] operators were trained before they operated the devices". In addition, investigators cited Avista for not making sure workers wear full body harnesses while in the bucket. Inspectors have fined Avista $17,600 for the violations. 
The school district has also been ordered to pay $6,300 in fines for not "providing training on the hazards and safety requirements for working" in the truck. Investigators say the Othello School District's lack of training "exposed employees to the risk of permanent injury or death." 
Both Avista and the school district must pay the fines within 15 days. 
Avista conducted its own probe into the accident and found the "boom" that holds the bucket was missing six of 20 bolts that hold it to the truck.

--------------------------------------------
This is the accident in Othello, Wa where a boom collapsed killing the operator and injuring a teacher.

Per the late news, the school is contesting their fine as teh man was "a long tenured employee had had many safety training certificates".

I was hoping for a detailed report on just how all those bolts happened to be missing. I am hoping for more detail in the morning paper.

Harry K


----------

